# Location  Of  Thermostats



## north star (Jan 26, 2018)

*& = = + = = &*

*Can someone please provide the Code \ Standard and*
*Section(s) that govern the location of Thermostats*
*on new construction ?*

*Thank you !*

*& = = + = = &*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 26, 2018)

The energy code in chapter 4 (section depends on year) addresses thermostatic control of zones

For the thermostat itself refer to the manufacturer installation guidelines.

*C303.2 Installation. *All materials, systems and equipment shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions and the _International Building Code_.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 26, 2018)

G2437.2   IMC910.2  IFGC 609.2
 Thermostat. The controlling thermostat for a floor furnace shall be located within the same room or space as the floor furnace or shall be located in an adjacent room or space that is permanently open to the room or space containing the floor furnace.

48" maximum above finished floor for accessibility

Don't place it where the sun will shine on it, or next to a window or it will be exposed to a heat or cooling source (register)


----------



## classicT (Jan 26, 2018)

Depending upon occupancy, within ADA/A117.1 reach ranges.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 26, 2018)

"Easter" never indicated that, did he (smiling) as usual, "It depends".

Also, clear floor space for approach.


----------



## north star (Jan 26, 2018)

*$ ~ $*

Much Thanks"  to all for your invaluable input !

The Thermostat location I am reviewing compliance for is located
in a military Male Latrine.......The plans indicate the Thermostat
to be located right outside the Male Gang Shower......To me, it
just seems to be an inappropriate location to control the whole
Male Latrine area.

Keep the input coming, if you have some more ...

No ADA Standards are being applied, because it is a military
project.

*$ ~ $*


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 26, 2018)

I believe that UFAS is the military standard.


----------



## north star (Jan 26, 2018)

** ( ) **

ADAguy,

UFAS may be a Standard that some military commands use, however
in my case, there will be no ADA Standards applied........Please refer to
my OP in the Commercial Building Codes Section, ...for "Occupancy
Group Type For Military Barracks"........Only "able bodied" soldiers
are allowed to use the facilities.......If for some reason that a soldier
becomes "non-able bodied", then they are [ supposed ] to be removed
and placed in a "Non-Medically \ Non-Physically" Qualified status.

Thank you for your input though ! 

** ( ) **


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2018)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $*
> 
> Much Thanks"  to all for your invaluable input !
> 
> ...




Without a floor plan

Maybe somewhere in the middle or near the actual dressing area if there is one ??


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 28, 2018)

North Star, interesting comment, but what of supervisory personnel, wounded warriors returned to duty?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 29, 2018)

The steam/heat may affect the thermostat operation depending on its proximity to the entrance to the gang shower


----------



## classicT (Jan 29, 2018)

Check the listing of the thermostat. Install per the manufacturers instructions.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 29, 2018)

Check the Stat cut sheet to verify that the display is readable as to size and color of lettering and contrast of letters to background.
Note: Stats are not readable by those with sight impairments, may require an audible stat in certain instances.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 29, 2018)

UFAS has been superseded by ADASAD (28 CFR Part 35 (c)

From ADASAD
*205 Operable Parts
205.1 General. *_Operable parts _on _accessible elements, accessible _routes, and in _accessible _rooms and _spaces _shall comply with 309.
*EXCEPTIONS: 1. *_Operable parts _that are intended for use only by service or maintenance personnel shall not be required to comply with 309.

I don't think the base commander would want the soldiers tampering with the thermostat, so accessibility isn't an issue.

Thermostat location is an engineering judgement of a location that best represents the average temperature of a space.  I don't know of anything in the code that says it can't be located near a shower, but it's bad engineering judgement.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 29, 2018)

Conumdrum, Ok, so you can't use it but are occupants entitled to view it?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 29, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Conumdrum, Ok, so you can't use it but are occupants entitled to view it?


Why do they need to view it?
The thermostats in our office building have a warm and cold that you can slide the setting too. No temperature displayed.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 30, 2018)

ADAguy, most thermostats in public buildings have covers to prevent occupants from tampering with the settings, or they use temperature sensors and adjust room temperatures form a central location.

It's bad enough when a husband and wife can't agree on the temperature, but gets really chaotic when there are dozens of people trying to reset a thermostat.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 30, 2018)

Paul, the initial question was generic about thermostats in general. It morphed into a Military latrine and you have suggested that it is either remotely controlled or securely covered. As usual it "depends" on the specifics.


----------



## north star (Jan 31, 2018)

*# * # * #*

Again, ..."Much Thanks" for your input.

ADAguy,

When \ if wounded warriors return to an Active Duty
status, then they have already been vetted to reach
that status.....They are classified as "able bodied".

My initial thoughts are that I too believe it is a bad
location for a Thermostat to be located.......Too
much opportunity for ambient conditions to affect
the settings & temps for the rest of the area.
Also, ...the probability of a soldier grabbing \ damaging \
tampering with the Thermostat [  IMO  ] is very high.

I will include a note to the RDP's to relocate the Thermostat
to a more suitable location in the Male Latrine.


*# * # * #*


----------

